
PCs still running XP - sy-fur
https://nakedsecurity.sophos.com/2017/06/29/news-in-brief-pcs-pcs-still-running-xp-bug-hunters-cashing-in-airport-security-stepped-up/amp/
======
concinds
At this point they'd be better off just using retail Windows CBB (Current
Branch for Business) and keeping it up to date like everybody else. A police
force isn't a delicate aircraft, the ROI of millimetrically-micromanaged
software deployment, with accompanying overhead costs and obvious security
consequences, can't be worth it.

------
sy-fur
At least Microsoft created a patch for wannacry for XP

Security Update for Windows XP SP3 (KB4012598) [https://www.microsoft.com/en-
us/download/details.aspx?id=552...](https://www.microsoft.com/en-
us/download/details.aspx?id=55245)

And of course the other MS OS's [https://answers.microsoft.com/en-
us/windows/forum/windows_10...](https://answers.microsoft.com/en-
us/windows/forum/windows_10-security/wanna-cry-
ransomware/5afdb045-8f36-4f55-a992-53398d21ed07)

------
sy-fur
And if wannacry got you, there maybe hope to get your files if you don't have
some sort of data recovery in place

[https://github.com/gentilkiwi/wanakiwi](https://github.com/gentilkiwi/wanakiwi)

------
sy-fur
I can believe that 18,293 of the force’s 32,751 desktops are still on XP.

